# Why no bucks?



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have had my trail cam out for about three weeks now, maybe four. I have gotten about 400 pics in those few weeks but havnt got a single buck yet. These does are coming in to my corn pile at all hours of the day and night. It is actually hard to check it because there isnt a good time. They are almost always there. They have eatin nearly 200 pounds of corn and about 20 pounds of apples in these few weeks. I have only been on this property since May but the landlord says he has seen many bucks on this property and claims to have seen a really good buck just a few weeks ago. He uses the back lot to store some things so he is occasionally in and out while I am at work. I personally know of a brute that was hit by a car a couple years ago just around the corner from here and all these does have fawns so something bred them.

What am I doing wrong? Why havnt I got any buck pics yet? The does seem to have made this thier little sanctuary so should I just not worry about it since the does should attract the boys come Nov.?


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

Deer will change their patterns year to year, and within the season, don't give up! I'll take the property over if you don't want to hunt it......


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

it does seem odd that you haven't even picked up a few small bucks yet, but i still wouldn't sweat it you got the girls around so the boys will be showing up soon enough


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah I thought I would have some small bucks at least but nothing. Guess, I'll keep doin what I'm doin and hope the girls draw em in!!

One plus is the wife loves all the pics of the fawns!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I am haven the same problem right now and I am not worried one bit! Like what bigdamram said they will change their patterns. If there is nearby corn fields them big boys are probably bedding down in them and eatting in them, which leads to them not wondering around as much. Keep the mature females around for RUT season!! good luck and never give up!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

As hot as it is they are not moving much at all. There movements can almost be compared to the lock down phaze of the rut. Opening day you should see a bunch. Rusty tree climbers make a lot of noise!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I guess I should mention this is a city property. There isnt a crop field for probably 6 or 7 miles and I dont believe there is another property big enough to hunt on for several miles. City of Columbus requires at least 4 acres to bowhunt.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Sound like I have a similar set-up as yours. I didn't get bucks on film last year till 2nd week of November. By the end of the season I had documented 6 different ones. So far this year. Nothing. Just does.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

GC, hopefully were not hunting the same deer!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Unless you plan to find a particular buck now and hope to kill him prior to the first week of Oct., IMO your trail cam pics of bucks are worthless anyway. Well, they may motivate some guys to hunt harder knwoing what's out there.

But, the batchelor group bucks we see right now won't be in the same places after the beginning of Oct. In my experience it is rare to see a buck remain in their summering area - they seem to disapear like clockwork late Sept - 1st week of Oct. I think it is a big advantage opening the season a week earlier for this reason and if you look a LOT of the slammer bucks killed are killed in the first 2 weeks of season in this fashion.

Personally, I wouldn't be concerned about it. Unless you are hunting a particular buck as mentoined above, you are better off hunting does. By that I mean if you know where the does bed/feed, you should know where to hunt and in mid Oct bucks will begin to show up.

Sounds to me like you've got a fine spot...the bucks will show up.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

any property is big enough to hunt. deer will move through and just shoot them then


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> GC, hopefully were not hunting the same deer!!


I hope not. I got this last little and i mean little spot left before I have to resort to public land.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

If you have the does the bucks will come this fall. Last year I had pics of 9 different bucks but come fall most of them dissapeared. maybe they went to a spot like yours. lol


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The Big Ugly said:


> If you have the does the bucks will come this fall. Last year I had pics of 9 different bucks but come fall most of them dissapeared. maybe they went to a spot like yours. lol


I sure hope so!!!!!


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

ever have any bucks show up?


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i have the same thing happening in a thicket im going to hunt opening day. ill put 30lbs of corn out and it will be gone in just a couple days. ive gotten 70+ pics of deer in a day with most all of em either at night or within a few minutes of 7am. despite that many pictures theyre ALL does and fawnsalong with the raccoons at night. i plan on filling an antlerless tag there opening morning, but as for later in the year a scrape is made there every year in the exact same spot and its a nice area to look for rubs in. since im mostly a meat hunter and can fill 4 tags in seneca county but only 1 of which can be an antlered buck...ill fill the freezer with does first, then look for a rack a bit later.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't the adult Does push the young Bucks away this time of year? I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

bassbuster065 said:


> any property is big enough to hunt. deer will move through and just shoot them then


Property must be at least 4 acres to hunt in Columbus city limits.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

negs said:


> ever have any bucks show up?


Nope not yet, still just does and fawns. I do have one fawn that has some nubs growing. Its funny to see little nubs on his head and he still has spots.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Nope not yet,


that sucks, i would have thought that you would have had some by now, but hang in there the boys are about to start stretching their legs so to speak as we inch closer into oct


JIM: the same goes for the does running off young bucks, not until we get more into oct and not all young bucks just their male fawns from previous yr


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

more doe the better come rut time  then you will have all the bucks eating ur bait pile bc thats where all the does will be.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, seems the deer have started moving around a bit. I have gotten a couple thousand pics since putting the cam out of the same group of does and fawns. Last week out of no where, new deer started showing up at the corn pile. I do have a couple young bucks hangin out now. A very small 6 and a young 9 point and a few new does. The 9 point looks like he might be a great buck next season!! I hope his grandpa shows up this season though!!


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

sounds like things are starting to get interesting:!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I had them on cam throughout summer but nothing at all now except does. But im confident ill get a swamp donkey followin a doe here soon.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> Property must be at least 4 acres to hunt in Columbus city limits.


Not trying to say you're wrong but...and I'm not condoning hunting in backyards but...that stipulation is no where in city code. If the warden told you that, it was merely a logical suggestion 

If it is a new law, let me know, it will definately be helpful!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That was just what I had been told at that time. Dont even remember where I got that info. After doing my own research to determine if I was legal to hunt, I couldnt find that in the code anywhere. The code just says no person shall hunt in the city limits without being authorized. ODNR defined authorized as having written permission. Couldnt find any restrictions as far as acreage was concerned. Guess I shouldnt post info without first verafying it myself.


----------

